# Portable deer hoist.



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Something like this?










I am going to add a hand winch with a cable to the upright at about tailgate height when I come up with some extra $$, then a couple a pullys and I will be good to go. I have had 450 pounds on this without it bending at all, although the back end of the truck dropped a couple inches!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't get much more portable than a fairly long piece of rope or strap and a grambel. I throw the rope over a tree limb and tie to my truck hitch. I don't think there's a deer out there that my Toyota can't get off the ground. Get a little fancier and hang a pulley off the limb. I've made grambels out of notched trees. 

A single individual can use a decent block and tackle to hoist the largest deer. All you have to have is a sturdy limb with a piece of rope or chain around it and a place to tie off. If you get the one that has the cheap plastic rope replace the rope with something easier on the hands.


----------



## caveman741 (Feb 6, 2010)

i made one like the picture but i use a winch from an atv, i wired it up to plug into my trailer lights, the winch is rated for 1500 pounds


----------



## lovebumper_2020 (Jul 27, 2010)

*hoist for deer'*

i killed aspike this yr,, when i got home,, i used a tomato(2 1/2inch wooden) stake, that was placed between the tendons of the spikes bucks back legs couple nails to keep the legs spread,, hung from a broken off limg in a locust tree, sucures with 2 more nails,, no rope,,


----------

